# Problema partizioni

## R1zZ1

Ho da diverso tempo (quasi un anno) un problema con le partizioni che non ha in alcun modo dato problemi di utilizzo del pc. 

Francamente però mi ha stancato perché vorrei aggiustare un po' le dimensioni ma non posso farlo a causa di questo errore dato da cfdisk:

ERRORE IRREVERSIBILE: Partizione logica danneggiata 6: sovrapposizione delle partizioni logiche 

E il programma ovviamente non funziona.

Questa è la mia tabella delle partizioni, dove qualcosa di strano effettivamente c'è:

```

rizzi@tux ~ $ sudo fdisk -l

omitting empty partition (5)

Disco /dev/sda: 118.5 GB, 118526284800 byte

255 testine, 63 settori/tracce, 14410 cilindri

Unità = cilindri di 16065 * 512 = 8225280 byte

Identificativo disco: 0x494025c7

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          10       80293+   6  FAT16

/dev/sda2   *          11       10981    88124557+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3           10982       11684     5638846+   f  W95 Esteso (LBA)

La partizione 3 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda4           11684       13101    11390053+  83  Linux

/dev/sda5           10982       11683     5638752   83  Linux

/dev/sda6           13102       13166      522081   82  Linux swap / Solaris

```

Si può in qualche modo risolvere senza dover per forza formattare tutto e ricominciare daccapo? E' già diverso tempo che è in queste condizioni, c'è qualche rischio di perdita dei dati?

----------

## ago

hai provato con una live a farlo con gparted?forse potrebbe esser la stessa cosa.....btw puoi farti un backup di / con tar o rsync..

----------

## R1zZ1

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> hai provato con una live a farlo con gparted?forse potrebbe esser la stessa cosa.....btw puoi farti un backup di / con tar o rsync..

 

gparted ce l'ho installato, anche se è una versione vecchia....

Facendolo partire dalla console dà errore:

======================

libparted : 1.8.8

======================

Non è possibile avere partizioni che si sovrappongono.

E non fa vedere spazio allocato su disco (110 giga, quindi ne spariscono 10).

----------

## IlGab

La butto lì.... che disco è? Non è che c'è la geometria sbagliata e quindi ti legge male le partizioni ?

----------

## R1zZ1

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> La butto lì.... che disco è? Non è che c'è la geometria sbagliata e quindi ti legge male le partizioni ?

 

E' il disco di un Dell Inspiron 9400. 

Si può correggere la geometria? Comunque funziona benissimo, senza alcun rallentamento nè altro.

fdisk mi rileva sta cosa, c'entra qualcosa?

The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 14410.

There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,

and could in certain setups cause problems with:

1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO)

2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs

   (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

omitting empty partition (5)

----------

## djinnZ

Si tratta di legacy (qualora non ti fosse chiara l'espressione leggi qui o qui che è più completo) che di fatto riguarda solo il boot-manager di un certo sistema operativo proprietario ma in ogni caso il messaggio è rimasto perché nessuno si è dato cura di toglierlo.

Il problema della partizioni è risolvibile solo ripartizionando ex novo tutto, probabilmente hai usato qualche vecchia versione di quell'altro OS per partizionare che soffriva di quasti problemi (nelle prime versioni degli howto o dei mini howto per la convivenza tra linux e quell'altro è spiegato nel dettaglio, se sei curioso vatteli a cercare).

... anche perchè...  *fdisk wrote:*   

> 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

  ... alle volte basta solo leggere quello che è scritto.

Per inciso, se cambi la geometria da bios scherzetti del genere possono capitare (non ho voglia di continuare vi ho messo sulla buona strada).

----------

## R1zZ1

Grazie per la risposta esauriente, ma io ho solamente chiesto se c'entrasse qualcosa il problema posto nel primo messaggio con questa avvertenza di fdisk. 

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema della partizioni è risolvibile solo ripartizionando ex novo tutto, probabilmente hai usato qualche vecchia versione di quell'altro OS per partizionare che soffriva di quasti problemi 
> 
> 

 

Questa vecchia versione ha causato anche la sovrapposizione? Questo punto non mi è chiaro....i problemi di legacy li avevo intuiti, mi sembra che solo una volta ho usato il partizionatore di quell'altro sistema operativo (parolone) ed era anche una versione recente (la penultima). 

In ogni caso credo che sia il caso di ricominciare daccapo con questo disco, per mettere le cose apposto. Quando avrò tempo lo farò, tra backup, ripristino e tutto ci vuole una buona mezza giornata se non di più. Per adesso funziona tutto bene, ma ho paura di qualche disastro improvviso.

----------

## djinnZ

Non mi ricordo esattamente il perchè ma fdisk di M$ (per questo motivo non lo uso da quando ho linux, quindi da molto più di dieci anni) ha dei problemi legati alla conversione lba/chs e crea le partizioni facendole finire a mezzo cilindro.

Di fatto 

```
/dev/sda3           10982       11684     5638846+   f  W95 Esteso (LBA)

La partizione 3 non termina al limite del cilindro.

/dev/sda4           11684       13101    11390053+  83  Linux
```

la partizione estesa 3 termina a metà del cilindro 11684 dove inizia la partizione "normale" 4. Cosa relativa ad un'altro vecchio problema di M$ per cui un cilindro al termine di ogni partizione viene ignorato.

Ricorda che il boot-manager ed il sistema minimale dell'installer si appoggiano sul bios per la geometria del disco mentre il windozz no, questo ha sempre creato problemi a gestire partizioni ed os multipli sullo stesso disco.

In realtà non dovrebbero sovrapporsi (sda5 termina prima del cilindro di inizio di sda4), ma meglio evitare problemi (visto che nel mondo M$ l'idea di usare più partizioni rimane aliena) e ripartizionare.

Potresti anche tentare l'opzione di cancellare sda3 e ricreare le partizioni all'interno di essa.

----------

## R1zZ1

Ora mi è più chiaro il tutto. In effetti, a rigor di logica, dovrebbe bastare cancellare la partizione estesa, lasciando le 2 primarie intatte. Perderei la partizione con la gentoo, ma con dd, gzip e split non ci vuole molto a backuppare e riuppare tutto quanto.

----------

## djinnZ

Infatti. Se già che ti trovi vedi di ripartizionare un poco meglio non fai male ma dovrebbe bastare cancellare e ricreare la partizione 3

----------

